# Sewer machine



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Why does this always happen at the end of the day, not that I want to start my day like this.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats because it is not a ridgid


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

It happens, at least the General comes apart easy.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

my k-60 never does that. that's why i don't have drum. breid................:rockon:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

WTF ??? My Spartan 300 with inner drum never does that.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> It happens,



Really.... what happened as I don't recognize the problem....


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Why does this always happen at the end of the day, not that I want to start my day like this.



After some thought.... looks like what used to happen to my bosses General Senior machine.... that was a pain in the azz !!!


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

Sooooo, what happened to cause it?
I mean, a T3 can, on occasion, get tangled up inside (usually because of kinks), but to have it explode?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

My Spartan 1065 doesn't do that. My advice? Don't use General sewer machines.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Occasionally the cable will loop around itself in the drum. When this happens, it has happened a couple of times, there are no kinks in cable. The inner drum must be removed and the cable removed from drum and reinserted into machine.

I used to work for a company that used spartan 1065, I worked there for 6 years and never had that happen to a machine. I bought the General machine because it was cheaper and lighter than the 1065. Once I am set up better I will purchase a 1065. Untill then I guess I will have to take drum apart to free cable occasionally.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Has the cable become soft lost it's stiffness? Then cable is will flip easy.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

breid1903 said:


> my k-60 never does that. that's why i don't have drum. breid................:rockon:


what he said...


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

breid1903 said:


> my k-60 never does that. that's why i don't have drum. breid................:rockon:




If that's the reason you don't run a drum machine you haven't ran a quality unit


----------

